# Killdeer Reservoir, pictures Sept 1, 2017



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Stopped by today just to see the progression. Surprised the old deep pool (40' when built) still had a splash of water in it.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That sure sucks!!!! That was a good place to fish. I think there was a fishing pole out there between the island and the dock. I have a buddy that lost one there. LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

That wads beautiful place a darn shame. I thought they were gonna keep like 4 ft of water as a wetland???? What the states plan this week?


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

I believe ducks unlimited bought it. They released all the fish in the river close by. Good huntimg around there.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

great more bird sanctuaries, R.I.P. Killdeer


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I took a walk in the old reservoir last night, its like a history lesson on beer cans..lol, my dad and his buddie used to take us there all the time and drink a lot of beer I'm sure some of the cans are his. A lot of sunglasses, didn't find any old lures but I had the wife with me so I couldn't look too hard.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Is killdeer still like this?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

that was 4 plus yrs ago

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I know. Which is why I’m asking if it’s still abandoned.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ODOW, DU, and a private partner turned it into 80 acres of wetlands and 140 of upland habitat.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I’ve been watching some videos on YouTube. Very bizarre to see.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

20 yrs ago we used to catch monster bluegill at a pull off somewhere around there

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

this lake used to be killer, a guy could catch smallmouth all day, walleye, huges cats, huge gills, after the change it was full of crappie, perch, their isn't much good fishing around Marion, this was it, still pisses me off


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyler8866 said:


> I believe ducks unlimited bought it. They released all the fish in the river close by. Good huntimg around there.


That really sucks they had to drain that place. What a great fish spot. If they really put those fish in the river that would be a hell of a spot. I think they put them in the newer lima resivoir. When it was only 2 years old people were catching 3lb bass from there and it was never stocked with bass.


----------

